# has anyone beaten tranzit mode black ops 2 for ps3?



## donmagicjuan (Dec 1, 2013)

seems like there is a "code of dorks" as noone has posted videos of how to beat this shit online. its an old game and is getting boring how do u beat tranzit???


----------



## ghb (Dec 1, 2013)

long story short............you can't "beat it".

the whole point of zombies is you are already dead and stuck in some sort of limbo.

i love me some zombies.


----------



## donmagicjuan (Dec 1, 2013)

what about nav cards and bus route b and bus tokens


----------



## donmagicjuan (Dec 1, 2013)

it is supposed to unlock a zombie level


----------



## ghb (Dec 1, 2013)

it is all to fuck your head up, not one person has discovered what they do even with all the hackers and game disectors who have literally torn the games coding up to find out.

treyarch are a gang of trolls jimmy zilinksi is culprit number one


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 1, 2013)

You have to do the easter egg ....search tranzit easter egg 


Maxis has one and rictoven has another one ....

They give you step by step directions while youre playing but only certain characters can hear him,


I didnt do tranzit but I did do the alcataz one .


----------



## donmagicjuan (Dec 2, 2013)

if its unbeatable there must only be 3 zombie survival levels when it looks like there should be a forth place? also these easter egg missions seem pointless as they seem only to do dumb shit zombie shield ect. i want answers u nerds.


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2013)

un lucky for you there are none! i've done all the easter eggs and stuff but the nav cards and card readers do nothing!!

the fourth place that you can't get to is the bunker where you can turn the power on. they couldn't make a map out of that as there are no areas big enough to train the zombies.

do you have it on pc?


----------



## Dannoo93 (Dec 3, 2013)

donmagicjuan said:


> seems like there is a "code of dorks" as noone has posted videos of how to beat this shit online. its an old game and is getting boring how do u beat tranzit???


Its like playing Alcatraz u can get in the plane and fly to the bridge but all it is is pack a punch

Dannoo93


----------

